# How to store bushings?



## Hexhead

I have more than a few bushings. I've been storing them on nails pounded into a piece of wood with their heads cut off. I would be also interested in how you guys store your pen tools and pen parts.

Thanks


----------



## Crashmph

I got one of these on the cheap at a garage sale a while back...
Stack-On | Products | 60-Bin Plastic Drawer Cabinet

Works great to keep my bushing sorted.  I never thought I would have over sixty types of pens that I make, but now I find my self halfway filling a second one.

Michael


----------



## its_virgil

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...hinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=bushing+storage


----------



## Gary Beasley

I use something like this, a locking pill minder. I have three of them so far. I write the name of the set on the lids and the locking feature is helpful in keeping things in place if the box is dropped.
Walgreens*Pill Reminder 7-Day Locking XL Pill Case | Walgreens


----------



## jimdude

Search results for: 'storage'

I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.


----------



## navycop

jimdude said:


> Search results for: 'storage'
> 
> I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.



That's what I use also...


----------



## Bill in Buena Park

jimdude said:


> Search results for: 'storage'
> 
> I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.



Here's a direct link.  I use this one as well.

http://www.harborfreight.com/24-container-storage-box-90243.html


----------



## Kretzky

I use a cabinet very similar to Michael's (Crashmph) in post #2


----------



## OOPS

I have found that it is easiest to keep the bushings in the same plastic baggie that they came in.  That way they are labeled and I put them all together in a small tupperware container, like the ones that lunchmeat is often sold in.  Whenever I purchase that type of lunchmeat, I keep the plastic container as they are really useful all around the penshop.  I use them to store polyurethane for a dipping station, place parts that are "in production" so that they all stay together and even store some of my pen kits in them.  I lablel the lid, such as "Cigar kits-chrome" and so I don't have to open the lids frequently to see what's inside.  I hope this helps.  Its worked well for me.


----------



## scotirish

*I bought coin vaults for the half dollar.  Numbered the top with a paint pencil to identify them.
Ron*


----------



## gimpy

I have several bushings for each pen I turn
I keep them in the original package inside of empty 
plastic peanut butter jars


----------



## markgum

Bill in Buena Park said:


> jimdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for: 'storage'
> 
> I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a direct link.  I use this one as well.
> 
> 24 Container Storage Box
Click to expand...


I use the same; label the small box with a permanent marker.


----------



## BRobbins629

Shower hooks with a laminated label.


----------



## Jim Smith

For a couple of bucks, I picked up one of those lazy susan spice racks at Goodwill; the kind that have five spice bottles on each side.  This works great for me; especially since I switched over to using Johnny CNC bushings that do not have a hole through them.  I labeled the caps of the spice bottles and the rotaing rack holds 20 different types of bushings in a relatively small space right on my bench.

Jim Smith


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

I use the HF storage mentioned above. Then I used LOML's label maker and labeled each mini-container and put another paper inside the mini with the bushings (yeah, I know, it's anal - but it works!)


----------



## Leviblue

Bill in Buena Park said:


> jimdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for: 'storage'
> 
> I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a direct link. I use this one as well.
> 
> 24 Container Storage Box
Click to expand...

 
+1 for the Harbor Freight and labeled the outside of the small containers with a label maker.


----------



## ed4copies

Recently I saw very interesting answer to this question, I don't remember who was using it but he was taking a quarter inch bolt, putting the bushings on the bolt and then adding a wingnut.

They can be labeled with sticky back.  Seems like a pretty cool idea!!

Ed


----------



## www

I use a tackle box


----------



## OLDMAN5050

I use pill bottles made a holder that fit a drawer works real well for me:


----------



## its_virgil

good luck when it gets knocked over and spills its contents on the shop floor. Been there....done that. I hope it never happens.:wink:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


www said:


> I use a tackle box


----------



## flyitfast

jimdude said:


> Search results for: 'storage'
> 
> I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.


 
:good: I agree on this one. Besides being very inexpensive, it has the feature that most other containers don't have. _If_ you drop the box, the little containers stay closed and you don't have all the bushings mixed up. I hate sorting bushings.................
gordon


----------



## Hexhead

Wow, I've got a lot of good ideas to choose from. Thanks for the input!


----------



## LagniappeRob

I put them on a pegboard on little hooks (only about 1 -1.5" long).


----------



## sbwertz

I keep them in their original bags and stick them on a magnetic strip mounted on the wall behind the lathe.

Sharon


----------



## Mack C.

Bill in Buena Park said:


> jimdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for: 'storage'
> 
> I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a direct link. I use this one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Container Storage Box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What size are the little boxes, please?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill in Buena Park

Mack C. said:


> Bill in Buena Park said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for: 'storage'
> 
> I picked up a 24 box storage unit from HF when I had the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a direct link. I use this one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Container Storage Box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What size are the little boxes, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.75in(w) x 1.5in(d) x .75in(h)
Click to expand...


----------



## walshjp17

I use small boxes (3x5) and put bushings, drill bits, pen mill shafts/sleeves, instructions and whatever is needed for each pen kit I usually turn.  When I want to turn a pen, I just decide which style, pull the appropriate box and select a blank.  No need to look for anything -- it's all in one place.


----------



## 76winger

*My way of storing bushings, BT sleeves and bits*

My way isn't the most space efficient, but it keeps everything in order for me and when I'm ready to work on a particular pen model, everything is in place and ready to go. I've been getting these red cases at Menards since I started turning pens, just add a case or two as I get more models under my belt. The cases are made by Plano.

Here they are stacked an put away, and a couple opened up to show how I've got a line in each box for keeping the drill bits, bushings and barrel trimming sleeves, along with any assembly aids I've made. When I have seveeral models that use the same set of drills, then the drill compartment is surrounded by the bushings for the pens that use that size. Each bushing set is also still in its original bag for identification. 



 

 


As I get more I'm thinking I may have to come up with a new method, but for now - it works for me.


----------



## kooster

One more vote for the HF 24 bx. containers. However, I found that the compact/stacking feature was a bit annoying when I had to access a specific box. 
I removed them from the original container and bought a larger compartment container from Michael's or JoAnn's and now all the small boxes are visible. I also label each box (on its side) and insert it into one of the compartments as such. Very neat, visible, easily accessible, and as mentioned, stay closed if dropped.


----------



## wouldentu2?

I store mine in the little bags I get with pens. A small paper inside telling me what pen it is for and these are kept in a small divider box with various tubes and drill bits. That way all my pen making tools are in one container.


----------

